# Any of you here have other pets?



## Shaggy

I have 3 dogs. All goldenretievers.

I know most all of you have other animals you love.

Post them here.

Sorry if this was posted before. I have a point to this thread.


----------



## MiSo

5 lb dog, half chiwawa half yorkie.

she's adorable... the second love of my life.
sorry, don't have any pix.


----------



## Lydia

two sisters


----------



## fish_doc

sheltie
afghan hound

quaker parrot
parakeet

gunnie pig
8 Rats
2 Rex Rats

fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish, fish,


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Fish, turtles (2 red-eared sliders), used to have birds, parrots, gecko, softshell turt as well as other turts. My sister is not a pet... she's a pest. lol jk


----------



## Guest

MiSo said:


> 5 lb dog, half chiwawa half yorkie.


i have a 120 lb dog! lol (a Chesapeke Bay Retriever), 3 guinea pigs (1 short hair, 1 puruvian/short hair mix, 1 teddy bear), 1 holland lop dwarf rabbit, and 5 fish tanks of fish!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Cool... I plan to see if my host-family has a dog or some  I love them!


----------



## sbsociety

No doggies here.  But I want a Malamute or a Siberian or Alaskan Husky.

1 parakeet
1 mouse
And a kitty who just ran away.


----------



## Lexus

2 horses

1 boyfriend


----------



## Imbrium

I've got a golden retriever, three cats, two gerbils, two bunnies and loads of fish.


----------



## Courtney

I have 3 dogs ( Black Lab mix/Australian Shepherd Mix/Chocolate Lab)
2 Cats ( long haired Calico/ creamy tabby cat (mixes)
9 ferrets
1 horse ( Percheron mare)
13 Rats
1 Panther Gecko
1 pygmy mouse
55 gallon tank
20 gallon tank 
2- 5 gallon tanks
I think thats it...
OH a Black Hen


----------



## Lydia

nice, fish_doc 


lol maxpayne :lol:


----------



## shev

2 dogs, english setter and a golden retriever.

2 cats, black.

chickens.


----------



## h_sheltie

I just have a sheltie. She's nine years old now. I've had her a long time.


----------



## Shaggy

My other question is, would you post about them like you would here about fish??


----------



## shev

hmmmm, a chicken forum... interseting...


----------



## h_sheltie

I don't think I would go on a dog forum. I just come on here because I need help trying to figure out what fish would work in my tank and get help when I need it.


----------



## malawi4me2

I have two Pomeranians, a Rat Terrier, two Congo African Greys, a Senegal Parrot, a Green-cheeked Conure, a Lineolated Parrot, a Parrotlett, and two land hermit-crabs... I used to have a Green Anole and a Red-eared Slider, also. 

I post on a Rat Terrier forum, a couple of parrot forums, and a reptile forum as well as several fish forums.


----------



## Lydia

shev said:


> hmmmm, a chicken forum... interseting...


lmao!!! yeah it would be like "my chicken laid an egg today!!!! what should i do?? ive never had it do that before!!!!"


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol anyone here (I mean at the chicken forum) 's at Kentucky?
[email protected]
You guys are cool ha ha


----------



## Osiris

i had a cat:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Except catfish 

Hey old pic, MP, try new ones


----------



## fishfreaks

well weve got beagle Tubby, a fire belly toad and two fire belly newts, and our fish. 

haha lexus i thought you had 4 boyfriends, haha just kidding :lol:


----------



## Osiris

LOL yea i dont have the cat anymore my new place didnt allow cats, hmm new pets well we are looking into a gerbal lol


----------



## fishfreaks

well i have posted here before about the newts, and yeah, i would continue to do so if i needed to


----------



## Sly Guy

Just 2 ferrets and a pitbull and i would post on a dog forum


----------



## Guest

if you think about why we go onto this forum its because fish keeping seems more complicated then keeping a dog or cat or guinea pig. i know it may not be true in all cases, but are we going to worry about how nitrates, ammonia, ph, etc affect our furry creatures?


----------



## shev

having a dog forum would be like having an entire forum devoted to guppies since dog is a species. but a "fish" encompasses 3 classes. then again not too many keep hagfish or lamprey, so more 2 classes.

but I wouldnt mind another section called "other animals" or something.


----------



## fishfreaks

shev said:


> but I wouldnt mind another section called "other animals" or something.


ditto......


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Yep shev.
Scuba Kid, it's very difficult to understand your dog behaviours and illnesses. So it's complicated too. But yep, I dun think dog keeping is as difficult as fish...


----------



## Shaggy

shev said:


> having a dog forum would be like having an entire forum devoted to guppies since dog is a species. but a "fish" encompasses 3 classes. then again not too many keep hagfish or lamprey, so more 2 classes.
> 
> but I wouldnt mind another section called "other animals" or something.


Well I wasn't taking about an one animal forum, I was thinking more of the pets in general forum, but my idea was a whole other site/forum. Just was wondering if I started another one, if any of you would join. I won't even think about doing that until I get this dang skin and the OLDSALT forums in. I want to get that going already!!!


----------



## shev

"OLDSALT forums in"

huh?

but like this? http://www.petshub.com/forums/index.php?


----------



## Shaggy

LOL

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showpost.php?p=28713&postcount=31http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showpost.php?p=28310&postcount=31


----------



## Ghetto

The only other real pet I had was a a dog. Her name was blondie we had to put her to sleep she was getting to old. She was 16 when whe put her down :rip: blondie was one tough dog


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> Just was wondering if I started another one, if any of you would join.


Sure! Sounds good to me!


----------



## Shaggy

Well thats one person..


----------



## shev

my oldest dog was 18 years old, I think I was like 7 when he died. my english setter is around 13 and my golden retriever is 3 years old.


----------



## baby~doll

ive got
7 cats (all inside... supposed to be barn cats but dont trust neighbors!)
2 love birds
2 dogs (mutts)
1 teacup poodle
1 squirrel (saved as a baby)
3 quarter horses
1 shetland pony
and of course... FISH!

and i believe that is all


----------



## fishfreaks

i would shaggy. i cant wait to have that skin and lol "oddsalt forums", any word on that yet?


----------



## Imbrium

I'm not sure how much I would post on an all pets forum, but if you set one up I'll give it a try and see how it goes.


----------



## Lexus

Sorry took me awhile but 
my mare is a 10 year old Registered Appaloosa but her mom was a Quarter Horse
My new gelding is a 6 year old Registered Appendix Quarter horse


----------



## Lexus

Well up here in the midwest you gotta have a Quarter horse or paint if you want to win anything


----------



## Imbrium

Lexus said:


> Well up here in the midwest you gotta have a Quarter horse or paint if you want to win anything


That's a shame. It's the same here too, and it's one of the reasons I never really got into showing. I always loved thoroughbreds best, but up against quarter horses and paints, even a better trained thoroughbred has no chance.

How's your appaloosa's temperament? Every one I've ever been around has been a huge (incredibly fun to ride) brat. I guess what I'm wondering is, do you think the quarter horse influence has made a difference in temperament?


----------



## Shaggy

See we are all posting about other animals. See how easy it is..


----------



## Lydia

lol shaggy


----------



## Lexus

Imbrium said:


> That's a shame. It's the same here too, and it's one of the reasons I never really got into showing. I always loved thoroughbreds best, but up against quarter horses and paints, even a better trained thoroughbred has no chance.
> 
> How's your appaloosa's temperament? Every one I've ever been around has been a huge (incredibly fun to ride) brat. I guess what I'm wondering is, do you think the quarter horse influence has made a difference in temperament?


well she is a mare so her bratty temperment is usually from that, I think her quarter horse shines through, especially with her long tail. She has no App characteristics. But these days more and more people are breeding TBs and QHs to Apps and paints to get desired height. I've had a few people I know show and win with Arabians, its harder at a open show but doable if you have an open minded judge, other wise you have an arab go to an arab breed show.


----------



## Shaggy

Lydia said:


> lol shaggy


Crap!!! Sorry Lydia, I forgot all about your avatr deal..  You still want them? Looks like you found some good ones.


----------



## Lydia

Shaggy said:


> Crap!!! Sorry Lydia, I forgot all about your avatr deal..  You still want them? Looks like you found some good ones.


lol shaggy its ok....i see how it is....just completely forget about me  ...jk someone showed me how to change them to jpg format so its all good


----------



## Pareeeee

a 13 lb dog - my Jack Russell Terrier - "Pixie"
2 tanks of fish (mbuna and a community)
a Bearded Dragon "Auzzie"
2 Japanese Firebelly Newts
2 African Dwarf Frogs
1 Red Belly Snake "CB"

you can see most in my pic signature


----------



## fish_doc

Nice mix of pets Characin Gal.


----------



## Shaggy

Alright....if I were to start a pet site/forum in the future, would anyone be interested in post there. I mean a whole different site, not just a new forum on fishforums. Mind you this is in the future.


----------



## fishfreaks

Shaggy said:


> Alright....if I were to start a pet site/forum in the future, would anyone be interested in post there. I mean a whole different site, not just a new forum on fishforums. Mind you this is in the future.


Sure cause most likely by then i'll need it because i'll have tons more pets


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

And I plan to have some more yo know dogs and cats...  let's see if the host-family has some


----------



## fish_doc

We are trying to downsize. We get our pets for life so as they die off we are not going to replace them for awhile.


----------



## Celeste

i have:

2 rats (Pocky and Savage)










8 hermit crabs (I don't have pictures of all of them)

1 retarded cat (Squee)










1 cockatiel (Sora)










1 Betta


----------



## fishfreaks

aww guys :-D


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Celeste, you haven't told me about Sora


----------



## Beerleader

A 2 yr old Black Persian, her name is Raven but she comes to girl hehe
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/colorframe.jpg

A 3 yr old cat..his name is Felix Moocow Man haha but comes to breep, blurp, or beerp..I know thats weird but he makes that noise constantly so it stuck.
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/Bigboy.jpg

And just inherited Rick's brothers dog his name is Thor, he's almost 2 he's a pit bull/bull mastiff mix, he's a sweetie pie! He was playing w/ a ball and popped it hehe  
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/0201011200001.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/0201011200006.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/Thor.jpg


----------



## Shaggy

LOL, dman this thread got big!! Looks like I might have to setup aanother pet forum ..


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> dman this thread got big


Like most threads in "The water hole" 
Oh my god... I'm so into this section ha ha! Shaggy, better ban me from "The water Hole" forum ha ha... just kidding!
Anyway I find this section a great place!


----------



## fishfreaks

Shaggy said:


> LOL, dman this thread got big!! Looks like I might have to setup aanother pet forum ..


haha yup


----------



## Shaggy

Well, one day I might setup a whole different pet forum up. We will see.


----------



## mlefev

OK other pets. This is the only pic I can find right now. This is one of my 2 minature schnauzers. They're at my parent's house since the apartment won't let me have pets that might do their business in the rug.
He's a little shaggy since it was winter time. I had to do a black and white photo since it was too dark in the room, but he's that color anyway, so no real difference.


----------



## fishfreaks

aww hes so cute, whats his name? and is he chewing on a snake?? haha


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

"shaggy" lol 
He he.. ya cool dog! I always want some one


----------



## mlefev

fishfreaks said:


> aww hes so cute, whats his name? and is he chewing on a snake?? haha


His name is Rocket. We thought of "velcro" at first since his teeth were always in everything, and stuck to it for hours. But when he got a little older he just ran around like a maniac. He calmed down a little since he's older now, but he still looks like a black streak running around when he has a toy to chase.


----------



## mlefev

fishfreaks said:


> aww hes so cute, whats his name? and is he chewing on a snake?? haha


Lol yes. he loves chewing on that toy...and another that's a little dog...go figure...hehe.


----------



## fishfreaks

haha thats great! :-D


----------



## Lexus

I guess I also co-own a cat, its mine and I paid for everything but my ex boyfriend has her at his place. Shes not very nice, about a year old calico. Shes been peeing on his bathroom rug, backpack and the bean bag lately.


----------



## ravekiss

I have 2 parakeets...Simba & Nala


----------



## AshleytheGreat

aww cool names...


I have a Miniture Pincher and a Chihuahua (Martineee and Rozzi )
1 Miniture horse
2 birds ( ****atiel and Parakeet)
andd fish!


----------



## sharky

I used to have a budgie called bertie lol

he could talk!


----------



## amelia

3 dogs-
Liebe, chow/shepherd mix
Shasta, shepherd/rottweiler mix
Zephyr, AKC Reg. chocolate lab

5 cats-
Hanukka, seal point bicolor ragdoll
Ms. Whiskers and Fuzzbutt, domestic medium hair tabbies
Kitten, black domestic shorthair
Shasusit, dilute calico

2 birds-
Neptune, parakeet
Dreamer, dove

3 bullfrogs

1 rabbit- Lithium, mini-lop


----------



## sonofbreeder

i have 1 dog shes a rhodesian ridgeback mixed with a lab. heres a pic of her







shes 5 years old and i have 2 rats if u wanna count my brothers lol but thats another subject


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Now this family has a boxer and a love bird. Oh well. I personally plan for a snake.


----------



## sonofbreeder

no ya can't steal hear silly but if u don't mind gettin bloody and dirty u can pet her, i've had her since she was just a lil tiny puppy now shes up 2 my chest and i'm 6'4!


----------



## sonofbreeder

shes very friendly but she scratches but don't know she does it and she will get u dirty quick, i won't even wear white t-shirts anymore lol but ain't she just so cute


----------



## fishboy

i had a dog but she died of cancer this year...but i'm getting a black lab puppy this october

Edit:I forgot about my flordia box turtle (he's lazy)


----------



## Lydia

fishboy said:


> i had a dog but i died of cancer this year...put i'm getting a black lab puppy this october


 :shock: You died of cancer this year?? wow I didn't know ghosts could type. Your fingers don't just go through the keyboard? lol jk. I'm sorry your dog died. (man now that sounds like a country song) Black labs are awesome!


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

i have a black lab golden retriever mix (he's old and can't hear and just pants a lot and licks the floor incessintly), a little dog who has a lot of things in her...she has border collie lab miniature husky (she's a spaz), a white cat who can climb ladders, a kitten that is sooooooooo cute, gray tiger with four white paws (he can log onto the internet and im people on my laptop. he has also posted on this forum before i believe. he is a psycho and jumps onto my computer all the time and walks on it.), i also have a cat at my moms house that is also psycho and also a gray tiger. he almost died last week. so that is two dogs three cats and one betta. those are all my animals. (unless you count my five younger brothers and sisters). its a full house.


----------



## sonofbreeder

her name is Lady heres a pic of me and her







thats her after she was rolling around in the dirt for about a hour lol


----------



## Lydia

awww shes cute!


----------



## fishfreaks

haha so your doggie rolls around in the dirt too huh? haha so does ours :-D Shes cute


----------



## sonofbreeder

she loves doing it lol we gotta keep her chained up tho  she jumps the fence asoon as she gets free


----------



## sonofbreeder

thanks u like the baggy pants big shirts and backwards hats oh and can't forget the flip flops it was a lazy day lol anyway i'm sorry your dog died atleast your parents want a dog my grandparents would get rid of my dog anytime they can


----------



## Gourami Swami

3 cats, and I had birds (****ateil and 3 golden weaver finches) which were awesome, but the ****ateil died of old age when I was 9 (though that bird was awesome. He could talk and loved to be handled) and the only finch I had left, a male, died a couple months ago. One female died of unknown reasons, and then The male killed the replacement, which is why he was alone.

And of course, plenty of fish.


----------



## Guest

I have 4 land hermit crabs


----------



## angelfishamy

1-12 year old kitty "(sexy)sadie":lol: my dad and i found her when i was like 3 and we both loved the beatles. 
1-5 year old akc german sheperd "cheyenne"
1-tortoise"peachy"
1-20Hgal tank
1-10gal tank 
soon a 75 hopefully


----------



## highliner

3 cats (Steve-O, Chris, and Manny ;-) )...a rat named Sugar...
and 3 kids. 
I think I counted 70 or so fish in my tanks the other day; more on the way (3 females holding right now)...
I bought a brand new 150g yesterday :mrgreen: -REALLY looking forward to filling it up.


----------



## robyn

my house is like a mini farm:

*Outside*

fish pond with several goldfish
avery 1: 20+ adult budgies plus babies; 2 rabbits plus babies; 2 guinea pigs plus babies
avery 2: 4 ****atiels (who have been inside for the past couple of months because they couldnt cope with the cold); 2 rabbits plus babies; 1 guinea pig

*Inside*

2 dogs (a 13yr old weimeraner X lab and a 2yr old border collie who has 2 moms - she gets very confused)
1 rat of a kitten who we rescued so her breed can only be guessed, mayb a persian X
1 tank with a few mollies

one day when i move outta home,im going 2 keep a mini potbelly pig and a long coated chihuahua, my 2 dream pets


----------



## Guest

Well when I move out into my own place I want to get a dog or two and maybe a bird that can be trained to talk.


----------



## Guest

I have 2 dogs....

Chipper is a Beagle...he's about 8 years old









Cassie is a Shetland Sheepdog...she's about 10 years old









Also 3 tanks with fish...and 2 empty ones (will not be empty for long though!).


----------



## Guest

I so want a beagle now. lol


----------



## Guest

They are the cutest dogs! I would have more if I could. He's very stubborn...can't teach them many tricks...and they eat anything and everything. But they are great dogs!


----------



## blcknwitecuban

2 turtles
2 parakeets
hopefully a dog soon
a baby brother... hes the worst of them all...JK... i luv that kid.


----------



## robyn

another dog i wuld lv 2 have sumday is a chinese crested. they so ugly that they r actually cute - lol


----------



## cenedra

lets see not counting fish tanks

3 14 yr old cats they are sisters
and 15 other cats for a total of 18 cats

1 6 yr old ****er spaniel "brandy" 

18 cats 1 dog and over 20 tanks is all i can handle right now :fish: LOL


----------



## robyn

wow cenedra! 18 cats!?!? im barely coping with my sisters 1! between her and my border collie they drive me mad! but i still love them 2 bits. here r pics of my weimeraner X lab prince (13yrs)








Border Collie Sasha (2yrs)









my sisters rescue kitten Amber








and this is amber and her sister Ella (my friend kept her after we rescued them so she brought her 4 a play-date, lol)


----------



## msdolittle

I have three dogs (just got a new puppy).....one english mastiff, one pekingese and one pitbull cross. I have two uromastyx lizards, two frogs (one just died....... ), and one tarantula.........besides the fish.


----------



## Guest

Do you have any pictures of the pit cross msdolittle? I love pits...they are so cute!


----------



## BlackArchFish

1 Cuteness (Mom cat, Julia MYYYYY kitty <3)

















2 Retards (2 of her 3 children, we gave one away)

1 Stupid (A dog who is ADHD, ADD, Ignorant, Dog agressive, was probably abused, got her after Hurricane Jeanne *Live in Florida*)


----------



## Christine

Well, this is for Robyn - Heres my 3 boys:

Sage - 









Joey -









Cal (my old man in the family, he turns 13 next week) -


----------



## Guest

I really like the 3rd dog.


----------



## Christine

Thanks! Hes an australian shepherd.


----------



## rywill

my 12 yr old black lab/irish setter mix-kacie








my 3yr old chocolate lab-zeke








and my 8 yr old kitty-pixie


----------



## robyn

sage is gorgeous! Aussies are so beautiful. used 2 train with a few. they r also really intelligent, must be that shared strain of genes (aussies and border collies)


----------



## Guest

Dang everytime I see a dog I like, somebody post a pic of a better looking dog. :lol:


----------



## msdolittle

Here are my three. Mia is the mastiff puppy, Vincent is the little brown puppy, and Adelle is the pekingese.


----------



## dolphinkid

*Aww Vincent is soo cute!!

Ok, heres my list of animals: (lol, small town normal i guess. )

Moms:
~*(3) horses ("Beauty"~bay QH Appendix, "Dolly"~blonde/palomino registered Belgian, & "Doc"~Black Tenn. Walker)
~*(6) AKC ****er Spaniels ("baby"~red/buff, "annie"~black w/ white chest & toes, "molly"~choc, "calamity"~light buff/blonde, "sundance"~choc, & "crystal"~black)
~*(2) Parakeets (male~all yellow "sunny", & female~Blue & white "sky")
~*55 gal, 29 gal, 20 gal, (5) 10 gals, and 3> gals for all my bettas 

Dads:
~*(3) dogs (Dalmation~"lucky" (sweetest dalmation Ever) a Springer Spaniel~"Jedi", & our Min. Pin~"Leia")
~*(2) Birds (1 grey & white male ****atiel, and a lovebird.)
~*Mini Rex Rabbit (Black~"shadow")
~*Iguana ("Rocko"~actually a girl, but we didnt find this out till after we named her lol)
~*Hampster (brown & white, "cupcake")
~*55 gal aquarium*


----------



## robyn

dolphinkid, we had the same prob with my rabbit Precious as u did with Rocko, lol. 
we originally had 2 rabbits, a male and a female who we seperated when they had babies (rabbits can fall pregnant as soon as they deliver). the male was getting lonely so we decided 2 get a female for the ****atiel avery so he can alternate and therefore not get lonely. We had had Precious 4 a while in the other avery because she was very young and we ddnt want 2 risk her breeding. when it came time 2 put them 2getha (4mnths down the line), the fighting was a quick indicator that we had made a major mistake. we ended up having 2 buy another female!!!!


----------



## MonknSharona

Christine: I LOVE your Cresteds!!! Those are one of our favorite breeds. They are awesome little dogs.

Everyone else: Your critters are all so adorable! I love seeing pics of pets!

Our crew consists of a few furry and feathered critters. I'm sure some of you have seen some of these pics before but I will share them with the rest of y'all anyway. BEWARE There are lots!

We have four cats:

Levi (we found him as a stray on the interstate at about 5 weeks of age running down the median) He will be 10 yrs old on Halloween, is solid white, deaf and very special needs. : )


















Diablo: (he was a rescue from one of the animal hospitals where I used to work; his owners brought him in with a broken leg and never came back to get him or pay their bill; he was going to be euthanized so my husband and I took him). We call him D-Man and he's an appleheaded flame point siamese.

















Gordon: (I took him from a woman who brought him into the pet hospital. She hated him because she said he was ugly and did horrible things to him to get him to go away so I just took him in. He was about 6 weeks of age then. He looses his hair in the winter and grows some of it in the summer)

















P-Kiddy (another one I took from the pet hospital where I worked. The shelter had us treat him for several different things and everytime he went back he'd come back sick; he obviously didn't want to go back so, here he is. They named him Pumpkin; we don't like that name so we changed it to P-Kiddy). Oh, and he was that fat when I got him.


































We also have 1 dog. Her name is Heidi and she's a Greater Swiss Mountain Dog. She's now 7 years old, which is pretty ancient for this breed of dog. She's got lots of health problems, can be aggressive, is tempramental and hates public places....she's basically just like we are! She is a rescue as well; her previous owner was very elderly and became ill and passed away; we got her when we found out that her previous owner's family got a hold of her and hated her (it's a long story). 

































(to be continued)


----------



## MonknSharona

And then there are the birds:

Paisley is the 10 year old 'tiel; I've had her since she was being handfed. She's the boss of the group:


















Ruby is our Solomon Island Eclectus. We got her from a family who no longer wanted her; they originally got her because she matched their curtains then realized that she wasn't the pet for them. She was two when we got her a couple of years ago and she is my baby!!! She's my little buddy:

























Posey is an Albino Indian Ringneck. We got her from a breeder in Ohio; she'd been to several breeders but no one could get her to breed so she was no longer needed...so, we bought her. She's such a sweetie...but only with me. 
















Posey and Chad:









Lily is a Lilac Crowned Amazon who is the oldest bird we have but we've had her the shortest amount of time. She is 35 years old and we've had her since January. Her previous owner was elderly and passed away. She was passed to each of the woman's family members but no one wanted, so, again, we got her. She's quite tempramental and doesn't like to be handled but that's OK. She's an old lady so we just let her do whatever she wants, whenever she wants. 
(some of these were taken the day we got her so you'll have to excuse the disgusting cage that she came in)

























Of course, as the rest of you, we've got several tanks of fish and the snails as well. Sorry for all the pics!


----------



## msdolittle

OKay, monknsharona, I'm moving in with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE the eclectus, if I ever got a bird thats the one I want. When I was interning for an exotic animal vet, there was a baby eclectus (6 months old) left there.........my husband wouldn't let me have her. She adored me.....she'd even regurgitate for me!!!! I was honored (not many people would be  ). We shared breakfast every morning and I fell in love with her..........

I love your kitties too and just reading their stories makes me all gushy inside. What a wonderful person you are!!!!!

The GSMD is gorgeous too, such beautiful dogs......

I'm so jealous of you!!!


----------



## Guest

MonknSharona, I love all your pets! They are all so cute! I'd like to have a house full of cats...my mother is allergic though, but when I have my own house I'll get a couple. P-Kiddy looks like the cat I had when I was little. The birds are so pretty too! That eclectus is gorgeous...


----------



## Guest

Is it true that coc-katiles are really mean to people they don't know? Cause one time I stuck my finger in a coc-katiles cage and it pecked at my finger. lol


----------



## sammie

I have 3 fishies, 1 salamander, 1 water crab, 3 forgs, 1 white lined gecko, 5 dogs(choc labs we breed them), and 2 kitties i will get pics as soon as my printer gets up and working again


----------



## Guest

Why do you need a printer to show us your pics?


----------



## Andy_Dufresne

My guess is thats the only way she can get her digital camera pictures onto her computer, just has a memory card slot for cameras. Or she has to scan her pets pictures onto her comp through her printer.

Nick


----------



## Guest

Think before you post Durb...

I have to use the card slots on my printer to upload pictures.


----------



## Guest

I'll keep my mouth shut next time. I'm working on it.


----------



## robyn

durb, i dnt think sticking ur finger in a birds cage is a good idea at the best of times, lol. 
monknsharona, thats alot of cats and birds! i dnt understand how ppl can be so cruel 2 animals. Gordon is adorable, maybe difficult 2 care for, but definitely not ugly!!!


----------



## harif87

Speaking of bitting birds, when i was about 8 i remember having a bird named henry that used to bite EVERYONE it could. We had to give it away...


----------



## rywill

very nice everyone....i love seeing pics of others pets, keep em coming!


----------



## MonknSharona

Thanks everyone on your compliments! 

Msdolittle: Perhaps if you moved in I could hire you for some help with these critters!!    The birds take the most time, taking a hour in the morning and an hour in the evening just for feeding. Then there is the cage clean up every day and the out of cage time for every available hour each day.  Birds are our passion though so can't have enough of them. 

JustOneMore: have lots of cats is pretty cool. They are so self efficient.  They all have their own personalities and are fun to have around. My husband and I are both allergic to the cats but with meds, it's OK.  I'd rather provide a home for a sad little cat than to leave it with out a home, so we take them in despite the sneezing and hacking.  

Durb: Any bird can bite a person they don't know just as they can bite any person they DO know. It depends on the bird and it's upbringing. Our tiel is an attack bird when she's got eggs (they are all infertile as we don't breed her) but she sure does love a good head scratch and a good cuddle each day. Some birds, regardless of the breed, are little sweethearts. Some just plain aren't.  But, sticking a finger in a cage is bound to get ya bit. That's the bird's territory. 

Robyn: Thanks for saying Gordon is adorable. Most folks tell us that "it must be a face only a mother can love". Granted some days he looks like a little hairless rat but we like him. He's very cuddly and feels like a little hot water bottle because he's so warm. He's FULL of energy all the time and he's quite the character. We just love him; he's a great little cat, just looks a little different on different days. 

Gordon came to our home at the perfect time. He came while my husband was going through Chemotherapy. I happened to offer to work (I had taken a year off to be with him but heard they were short handed; Chad was doing OK that week so I offered to go in for a few hours) and that's when the lady brought Gordon in; she had named him Skeleton. My husband tried to remain up beat and in high spirits through all his training but he got tired of people always taking care of him when he couldn't do it. When I brought that sad, skinny, bald cat home in a shoe box, he looked at that thing and I knew he would stay. All during the rest of his treatments, my husband had something else to take care of that needed (Gordon was very sick when he was a little guy) and I believe that that cat helped my husband get through his treatments as much as anything else. Gordo is Chad's cat and always will be.  

Thanks again for all the compliments on our "kids".  They really are our kids and we love them all dearly.


----------



## msdolittle

Aww, that is the sweetest story about your husband and Gordon......they really do heal you, don't they??

Do any of your birds "talk"?


----------



## MonknSharona

:smile: Ah yes, we do have talkers. Paisley used to peep the "X-files" theme, back when it was on all the time. 

Ruby has quite the vocabulary. Her most recent outbursts are "Heidi girl, BE GOOD!" and "Heidi, LEAVE IT!"  You'd think we yell at the dog all the time the way she exagerates things.  Of course she doesn't pick up the things that are nice.  She also says "Ruby", "Good Girl", "Whatcha doin'?" "Step Up", "Awwwwww", "WHAT??!!" and several other things. It's funniest when she thinks she's alone, like now, and she sits and talks to herself. It sounds like two people talking to each other in different voices, and then she laughs hysterically.  I can't help but laugh at her when she does that.

Posey says a few things but it's sped up 100 times because her metabolism is so high and she's just a sped up bird.  It's hard to understand at times but I have managed to figure out that she's saying "Good girl", "Posey's sweet!" and "Love you!". And of course, she laughs.

Lily doesn't say much. She's kind of a crotchety old lady but she does make lots of noises, like monkey calls and meows and I have caught her saying "I Looooooove you!"  She didn't know I was listening. She likes to coo and make cutesy sounds if you aren't too close to her.  

And yes, pets really do help people heal. Even though we had other pets at the time, they were all healthy. I do believe it helped him to have another critter to take care of himself.  I think Gordon knows it too. :console: :smile:


----------



## Guest

I want a bird that talks now. lol


----------



## msdolittle

AWWW!!!! I love it!! I'm even more jealous now.


----------



## brian102

ok here we go,
fish
3cats
chickens
ducks
geese
pigs
more fish lol
9 horses!
goats
i guess thats it lol


----------



## malawigirl

I have a 7 month old Malamute named Summit and a 12 month old lab/mix named shadow.


----------



## Guest

Whats a malamute, some kind of dog? Can you post a pic of your dog(s)?


----------



## Guest

cenedra said:


> lets see not counting fish tanks
> 
> 3 14 yr old cats they are sisters
> and 15 other cats for a total of 18 cats
> 
> 1 6 yr old ****er spaniel "brandy"
> 
> 18 cats 1 dog and over 20 tanks is all i can handle right now :fish: LOL


18 cats? why?


----------



## cheesy feet

I had 8 fish tanks,including 10 discus!!!!!!!!
3 corn snakes 1.2.0
0.1.0 royal python,
1.0.0 CWD,
1 rabbit,
and who knows wot is next.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................maybe a million gallon fish tank :lol:


----------



## MiSo

Pebbles, my 6 lb chorkie
1/2 chihuahua,1/2 yorkie

curled up in a ball









looking at you









my tank in its previous glory, i moved and havent taken pix of new setup yet


----------



## Christine

Thank you Robyn & Monknsharona. Wow I love all these photos! Gordon is so special. Mia is gorgous too. MiSo - Pebbles is very cute & that tank is awesome!


----------



## robyn

monknsharona, just showed the pics of Gordon 2 my friends and they agree with me - he is adorable. whoever says he has a face only a mother could love needs their eyes examined!!


----------



## Christine

I have to agree!


----------



## robyn

> Whats a malamute, some kind of dog? Can you post a pic of your dog(s)?


by malmute, im sure malawigirl means alaskan malmute, which is similar 2 a husky, but their fur is thinner but longer. basically, the fluffy huskeys u c rnt really huskies, they'r malmutes


----------



## msdolittle

And malamutes have brown eyes and are bigger than huskies.......Huskies have blue eyes and are smaller.

Actually, malamutes have thicker hair than huskies.........at least the ones I worked with did.


----------



## msdolittle

OH wait, I misread your post robyn.....


----------



## robyn

lol. yea. i also find huskies more friendly and slightly more trainable. malmutes tend 2 have a mind of their own and no offence malawigirl, but they definately get by on their brawn, not their brain


----------



## MonknSharona

robyn said:


> monknsharona, just showed the pics of Gordon 2 my friends and they agree with me - he is adorable. whoever says he has a face only a mother could love needs their eyes examined!!



Aw, thanks y'all!!!  We do just love that little cat and think he's a cutie, ourselves.  And besides, he thinks he's beautiful and that's all that matters!! Especially in his nifty sweaters in the winter!  (he's got a closet full of them....a different one each day).


----------



## savo318

we have 9 cats and two giant african land snails, which are my son and after the initial , look at the size of them factor, theyre in credibly boring and messy


----------



## msdolittle

savo318 said:


> we have 9 cats and two giant african land snails, which are my son and after the initial , look at the size of them factor, theyre in credibly boring and messy


----------



## Guest

I got a better one msdollittle,


----------



## Ringo

I'll drag this one up again 

Alright I have 3 beagles (had four )
1 stupid cat, if anyone wants they can have for free.... No seriously if you want him you can have him 
4 parakeets, which I think I am going to get more.
&
Fish


----------



## Danyel

MonknSharona: Will you adopt me? I'll do all the Veggie chopping/grate scrubbing for your fids! I have never seen an Albino Indian Ringneck, I have only seen the yellow or turquis ones! I can't believe they got that beautiful electus to match their curtians!:chair: She looks like a real ham! 
Christine: Your chinese cresteds are so lovely! I thought they normally got really ugly and lose thier teeth and such? 

Whoa I guess there are more than just fish people here!

I have...
*1 dog- Buddy, Saint Bernard- approx- 180LBS. We don't know his exact age, about 4-6years, we adopted him from a rescue. 










*2 C0cktiel's- Otto and Milo. Otto is about 1 1/2, Milo;s age is unknow but atleast 2years old
Their in my avatar.


----------



## Mazzy

Man! I'm trying to read all the posts and then post but I can't even keep up with how fast people are putting stuff in this thing. I get to page 4 and then there's a page 7, I get to 7 and then there's a page 9....

So anyway,

I have one cat - Zoe
one dog - Mazzy 
3 dwarf hamsters - "little ones"
one mouse (saved her from euthanasia after I rescued her from the drain at my work - long story... when she was a baby too young to be weaned, I was changing her mom's cage and out she jumped, ran across the floor, and fell down the drain. Our facility is "pathogen free" with our cage cleaning techniques so any animal that falls on the floor is euthanized. She had fallen down a stinky nasty drain and was drowning but after about 20 min worth of working at it I got her out and then couldn't bring myself to euthanize her so I took her home. and that's how I got a mouse


----------



## Buggy

Pets? Do I have PETS? Noooo, I have a petting zoo. lol

5 Dogs
Dixie-boxer/lab
Burnice-golden retriever
Taffy-15 yr old weenie dog
Peanut-chihuahua
Gizmo-weenie/chihuahua 
1 Cat-Cali
1 Parakeet-B.B.
1 Western Ornate Box Turtle-Flower
1 Gerbil-Jerry
And 38 Various fish. They have names but not going to list them all. lol

I'm not sure if I'm running a pet rescue house or a pet shop.

Update: Gizmo the chi-weenie is no longer with us. She has however been replaced by Sophie the Comfort Retriever- C0cker Spaniel/Golden Retriever.


----------



## aykfc

5 fish tanks 
2 sugar gliders
1 bearded dragon
2 dogs (German shepherd and a pekingese)

Anyone of you have any sugars? They are the sweetest creatures when you get them tame!


----------



## goodie

Might as well get in on the show and tell too.
Killer
Jasper
Jodi
Molly


----------



## goodie

And the tanks
15 
75
46 bow


----------



## goodie

45 tall planted
I also have a 55 (not pictured, I'm lazy right now)


----------



## Pac-Man

My dog:


----------



## JoshB

currently running a 55 Gal. cichlid, 20 Gal. community, 2 cats (Pepper & Tucker) and searching Animal shelters for a German Shepherd Puppy...."Hard to find!!!!"


----------



## MonknSharona

Danyel said:


> MonknSharona: Will you adopt me? I'll do all the Veggie chopping/grate scrubbing for your fids! I have never seen an Albino Indian Ringneck, I have only seen the yellow or turquis ones! I can't believe they got that beautiful electus to match their curtians!:chair: She looks like a real ham!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hi Danyel, Sure I could use some help with the fids!!!  Albino's aren't all that rare but they are less common than the Lutinos and blues. There are also solid gray ones that are super cool. And Ruby is quite the ham. All the birds are like having a 2 year old in the house only it'll last for the rest of their lives, which could be longer than my own.  And by the way, I love your dog!!!! I love saints.
> 
> 
> We did add one more fid to the family. His hame is Weasley and he's a slate blue English Budgie. He's so super cute and I love him to pieces. He's a cage mate for Paisley; she's been alone since her last buddy died a few years back and has been having behavior problems because of it. We got Weasley and her problems have stopped instantly. (I didnt want to get her a ****************atiel friend only because females usually fight and I didn't want a male because I don't want her breeding--she's much too old for that). I will get a pic as soon as I can; we've had him about 2 weeks now and he's crazy insane wiggly.


----------



## Bear

3 persian cats, 3 maltese dogs, 2 collies, 1 shi-tzu, and the fish.


----------



## zach987

My buddy "Nominio"










My wifes cat "Tigger"


----------



## wgama

i have:
2 fire bellied newts
2 land hermit crabs
a golden retriever
8 cats
150+ guppies
a ****************atiel
a pleco nad 2 corydoras
a bearded dragon
a vole 

and i love all of them to death


----------



## Guest

okay...

6 zebra finches
1 diamond dove
1 hybrid lovebird
1 parakeet
4 fishtanks
2 painted turtles
1 snapping turtle
1 3-toed box turtle
1 gerbil(5 years old....waiting for it to die)
4 salamanders


----------



## Buggy

My "petting zoo" has undergone a major reduction in the past year. Some have moved on....Sophie went back to her original owner, Taffy passed away, Bernice moved out with my daughter, the cat discovered the gerbil (nuff said). I now have a very managable pet population of Dixie the Boxadore, Peanut the chihuahua, Cali the cat, B.B. the parakeet and Flower the turtle. And of course the tanks.


----------



## Kyoberr

I have a Jack Russell Terrier, she's so cute.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK

I have a big fat, lazy,lovely and friendly cat named Screech!


----------



## Feathers

Aww...what a cute cat!

I live at a dorm where the only allowed pets are Fish in a tank no larger than 10 gallons. (Note it says -1- tank... I be breakin' the rules, I be. ;D)

At my family's house, we have:
A 7 month old Giant Schnauzer puppy,
a 9? year old Mackerel Manx cat,
a Green Anole,
a baby African Spurred Tortoise (which we found in our backyard)

And yeah! My oldest brother has three goldfish at his apartment, but that's about it as far as my family's pets go!


----------



## Arcfusion

I have:
1 Bearded Dragon
2 Domestic Shorthair cats (black, brother and sister)
and a Labrador Retriever

Oh, and a sister:chair:


----------



## BV77

Wow, how'd I miss an opportunity to post pics of Mason?
































notice....on the last pic....when Mason's outside...he is ALWAYS on a leash. I don't want to take a chance on a car hitting him , or a moose stomping him.


----------



## jones57742

Ron and Colie











More Colie

but note two items:


*One*

He looks "meek and mild" in these photographs but please note that he is really getting to be a "mean motor scooter" and is very, very protective.

He stays with me pretty much 24/7 but most folks think that he stays at the office at night.

When someone he does not know comes to the door of the office the hair is standing "right straight up", lips curled with teeth showing and unmerciful barking.

This sounds bad and has bothered some clients but before I had Colie the office was "broken into" four times and this was with the security alarm blaring and the alarm system calling the police.

Since Colie has lived with me no break-ins at the office!


*Two*

Note the burnt orange and white blanket on the couch which is laying on!

(BTW: this is his favorite "napping place" while at home and I have a UT bed for him at the office.)


----------



## LovinLiveBearer

*My Pets.*

My Pets!

Rufus - All white Siamese
Kip - Flame Point Siamese
Daphne - Seal tordy Point Siamese
Fernando- Male Betta
Nate - 1 boyfriend


----------



## cherrybarbz18

i have 7 birds,1 dog,2 cats,1 turtle,ALOT of fishes!,2 ponds,and thats it


----------



## trashion

Feathers: i live in a dorm too, where the limit is a 10 gallon too. too bad they don't know the difference between a 10 gallon and a 15


----------



## redpaulhus

Hmmmmm
I'll have to dig up some pics.

Right now we've got a 7 (?) year old german-shepard mix -- Sandy -- we rescued her as a puppy, she was pretty badly abused and has some issues, but Shelly (Mrs Red) has done an awesome job rehab'ing her into a canine good citizen.
She's about 70lbs (should be closer to 60, I'm not walking her enough right now) and a gorgeous sable color. When she was a wee pup she was all scrawny and leggy, so she looked like a coyote - thus her nickname, "the OT".
old photo here:









Until recently we had a long-haired calico kitty, but I lost her after 17 years.

We have a number of ferrets (also known as carpet sharks and fuzzy slinkies). Right now we own 5: Loki, Coyle, Latte, Meelo, and Goliath. 
Shelly helps run a ferret shelter, and we are currently fostering 3 un-adoptable ferrets: Freckles, Cosmo (Kawzy), and Zuzu. These 3 needed more hands on care than they could get in the shelter (where they get good care but just because of the sheer number on animals they get less personal attention). Freckles was pretty ferret-aggressive when we got him, but between Shelly and Coyle (he counters aggression with snuggles), Freckles has come around and is now very well socialized.
Its very common to walk into the ferret room and find Coyle, Freckles, Goliath, Latte, and Meelo sleeping in a heap together, while Kawzy and Zuzu are curled up together in another pile :mrgreen:

As soon as I can, I'll upload some pics.

Oh, I've also got two small turtles now, a painted and a red-eared slider. A friend left them with me when he moved to Utah.
Plus the various aquariums... 

I'm almost ready for another kitty, so sometime this year we'll be adding one again.... (this explains why I work two jobs, and why one of them is at a place that offers an employee discount on pet supplies/food )
:mrgreen:


----------



## BV77

Very pretty face on her. My last shepard was also named Sandy. lol small world


----------



## PoptartShop

1 horse, 1 dog, 2 hermit crabs.


----------



## Shaggy

I just lost my best dog Sadie. I had to put her down as she had kidney failure. Man I miss her!!


----------



## Guest

aww...I"m so sorry shaggy....My cousins used to have a boxer named Winston...they had to put him down...now they have a different boxer named sadie...she has a lazy eye...lol


----------



## PoptartShop

Aw I'm sorry about that...may she RIP<3


----------



## jones57742

Shaggy said:


> I just lost my best dog Sadie. I had to put her down as she had kidney failure. Man I miss her!!


Shag:

You really, really have my condolences!

My puppy dog, Collie*, is only about 4 years old and I dread the day! (But who knows: he may survive me!)

TR

*He stays with me virtually 24/7.
When I go to the office he goes to the office.
When I go to meetings he goes to meetings (except public or public employee meetings during which he is typically sleeping on his seat in the suburban).


----------



## Obsidian

Well this is my Kayla, who was put to rest on Wednesday. She was with me for 15.5 years. She was a great dog and companion. I am not sure how I will get past loosing her.


----------



## tania_storom

Aw that's so sad... i've never been able to keep my dogs that long 

but here's my list 

1 Rat
2 Ferrets
1 Rabbit 
13 Cats
7 Dogs
29 Fish (I think!)


----------



## BV77

So sorry for your loss, Ob and Shaggy. I can understand your feelings. I can see in Kayla's face that she was a well loved and cared for dog. I hope you get another asap...Kayla would want you to give the love you gave her to another one.
this was my Rocky Dog ( RIP )








we found Mason at the same dog pound and in the same stall that we found Rocky Dog in.....it was like he guided me there.
this is Mason








I have a saying I heard a long time ago:
Loosing a loved one never hurts less.............it only hurts less often.


----------



## Obsidian

Bob
That is so awesome that you were led to Mason! 

I will get another companion when it is possible for me to do so. Kayla was grandfathered into this apartment, and now they do not allow any animals (you would never know that though, they have more here now than they did before the rule!) I have some issues with depression and I am going to look into getting a note about assisted animals for my mental health. Then it won't matter where I live, they would have to accept them. I don't need many, but I do need at least one furry friend. I dream of my own home without this issue. I went to the LFS yesterday and held a rabbit. I may do something like this for a while. Thankfully the people at the LFS are friends, which makes it easier. And my best friend is an animal (cats and birds mostly) rescuer so I can always go to her house and help her keep them socialized. And she just became the director of one of the local cat rescues, which is right across the street from my apartment. So I can go pet those cats too 

And while this is difficult, it was well worth it.


----------



## BV77

I love dogs. My thing is:
I go to the pound once or twice a month with a pocket full of milk bones ( not supposed to do that ) I stop by to see mainly the older dogs. I feel because they are old their chances of being adopted are slim at best and are in essence on death row. These dogs at one time were someone's pal and are now abandoned to a death sentence. I stop by just to give them a little human visit. They and I enjoy it. It is sad, but I feel they deserve the human contact and a few kind loving words.
Then I go home and thank God for Mason and tell him how lucky he is.


----------



## jones57742

BV77 said:


> I love dogs. My thing is:
> I go to the pound once or twice a month ...


Bob:

You and I are "way, way different".

I have been to local pound once to get a puppy dog for my Daddy who had Alz.

The puppy dog was mostly a border collie but he just did not work out with the sitters and my Daddy.

He, Bandit, has subsequently made a "first class cow dog"!

I gave the pound a healthy donation and do so annually but I am never, never going back! I just cannot emotionally deal with it!!




BV77 said:


> Then I go home and thank God for Mason and tell him how lucky he is.


I don't guess that Mason is a "spoiled puppy dog" is he?

Hopefully he is able to go on your road trips with you.

TR


----------



## sidneymysnake

I have 2 birds, 3 geckos, 1 bearded dragon, 8 snakes, 3 dogs, 1 frog, 5 fish tanks, 3 newts, 20 mice, 20 rats, 2 cats, and I'm a foster mom to all sorts of baby critters that need a jump start (opposums, squirrels, and rabbits just to name a few of the most common ones). If you couldn't tell I love dogs lol.


----------



## Kurtfr0

A fox and fish.


----------



## Miss_Donna

2 English Cocker spaniels (mum and daughter)both blue roan really want a standard poodle but hubby wont let me


----------



## ucdxmisty

3 Dogs: Munch - Blue merle sheltie, Luna -Tri colored sheltie, Levi-Golden retriever
3 Cats: BJ -med haired yellow and white, Izzy- tiger, Hershey- Siamese
3 Cockatiels: Benjie, Sunshine and Pearl
and at the moment, 12 fish tanks.


----------



## COM

I'm glad this thread got revived...

My family had a really lovely dog named Winnie for 14 years. We had to put her down earlier this week due to circulatory and respiratory problems. She was a beautiful West Highland White Terrier, show quality, though she never had her papers because she was from an 'unplanned' breeding of two Westminster breed champions. I love Winnie (I named her - Winnie the Pooch after my family's shared fascination with the works of A.A. Milne) and I'll always miss her.

We have decided to get another dog, but we really want to get a dog from a shelter. Unfortunately, I have allergies (much like one of the Obama girls) so it is difficult. Tonight we located a Westie in Texas that we think might work well in our family and needs a home. Who knows?


----------



## Obsidian

*Bradley*

Bradley Silversheen: 5 months old. 








A little less active than he usually is, but one of his favorite views:

























He is very clumsy and falls off of everything, including the canopy of the 100 gallon onto the floor anything but feet first, after bouncing off of each shelf on the bookshelf next to that tank. Yesterday he feel between the back of the chair and the armrest, lodging himself smack in the middle unable to get out forward or backward- think cartoon with skin going alll the way up to the head- The exterminator said "Wow he is more entertaining than television." He is a great cat despite this, or maybe because of it. His coat is very silky which helps a lot. I went through a lot before I got him and I am glad it worked out for the best.


----------



## sarahbellum

We have a small zoo here too. We have our three fish tanks (an 80 gallon, a 29 gallon and a 5.5 gallon). I have a blue belly lizard. A mouse (Chalkey), a guinea pig (Bethoven). We have a small pond with two gold fish in it. And we have two dogs, Lady, who is a Chihuahua/Rat Terrier mix and Preston, our Chihuahua. I can't find a picture of Lady, but here is Preston:


----------



## TTTT

I have one Red Eared Slider turtle and a golden retriever and fish (obviously)


----------



## smark

Two Cats and Two Dogs. And Lots more fish.
Here are 3 out of the 4.


----------



## Dragonbeards

sidneymysnake said:


> I have ... 3 geckos, 1 bearded dragon, 8 snakes,... 1 frog,... 3 newts, ...


Wow! Lucky! You have so many reptiles! I would be happy to get a beardie (hence my user name Dragonbeards, its bearded dragon reversed)! If I got a snake, either A) my mom died, or B) I moved out of the house. I love snakes (mom hates em though). I do however have 2 poodles (Molly and Penny), 1 Black lab/Brittney mix (Murphy), 5 cats (Mama Midnight, Duchess, Shultz, Abby, and Lucy), a mini horse on loan (although, I suspect I may get to keep him, his name is Jester), and, of course, fish.


----------

